# ESPN predicts another rough season for us...



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=OffseasonPredictions09-EastStandings

They are predicting us to finish 12th in the East and unfortunately I think that is very likely.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't see why we don't at least have a shot at the playoffs.

Hibbert and Rush are going to be better.
Murphy's coming off a career year.
Granger's going to be improved, which is scary.
Dunleavy's going to be back very soon.
And apparently TJ Ford has been working with John Lucas this summer, which is great.

We have more depth up front as well.

I don't expect us to make the playoffs, but I'd give us an outside shot at it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Every year I say that I'm not getting NBA league pass, but I always end up doing the opposite. I can't believe this is the same Pacers that once use to be favorites each year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

You guys stay healthy and show at least a tad bit of chemistry, and I could definitely see the Pacers sneak into the playoffs.

Everyone seems to be saying Toronto will be a #5 or #6 seed, but frankly I don't see what Toronto has that's necessarily better than the Pacers.

The real X-factor, IMO, is TJ Ford. He needs to drive that ship and be a real PG who stays healthy, gets teammates involved, and scores efficiently. From what I've seen of TJ in the past he has struggled with all 3 of those things; but I think he's talented enough to correct it as well.


----------

